# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Para quem gosta de grandes fotos...

## Marco Madeira

A nao perder este artigo... Muito bom.  :SbOk:  

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...hreadid=247854

----------

